# Adventurers Found!  Sea's Righteous Might Leaving Soon!



## reddist (Apr 4, 2005)

While visiting the harbor city of Swift Rock Bay, you come across a job posting….

Wanted: Experienced Adventurers and Explorers to Join Expedition Team.

New Land Masses discovered Far West of Kaddan!  The Caldessan Cartographer’s Guild is accepting Applications for Scouts, Guides, and Guards to accompany a Charted Expedition to the Newly Discovered Isles.  Arcanists encouraged to apply! The Purpose of this Expedition is to Chart and Map portions of the Islands and find a Suitable Location to Establish a Caldessan Colony.  Excitement and Danger, Adventure and Glory are Promised! 

Interested Persons should contact Master Cartographer Iggy Glenfannon at the Cartographer’s Guild Offices in Swift Rock Bay.

The Expedition shall leave in Two Weeks aboard _The Sea’s Righteous Might_, as Captained by Caldessan Coastal Officer Sir Peliad Kestor.


----------



## reddist (Apr 4, 2005)

*Newbie DM looking for patient players!*

Greetings!  I think it’s finally time I tried my hand at running a PbP game!

I am looking for about 6 recruits who are willing to put up with a DM new to PbP.

The Game:  This will be a “short” adventure scenario, designed primarily to get my feet wet and to see if I think I can handle longer and larger PbP campaigns.  I’m hoping it will be fun for you guys too, of course.  It will be a wilderness/exploration type game, with an emphasis on quick combats, poking about in ruins, and uncovering bits of lost lore.  No city-based exploits or court intrigue yet.  I gotta warm up to that!

Starting Mechanics:  I’d like to start PCs out at 2nd level, with stats and eq on the high end of things.  Use 32 points to buy stats as described in the 3.5DMG, and start off with 1200gp to spend on equipment.  However, for simplicity’s sake, I’d like to restrict my first PbP game to standard PHB races and classes only. Oh, and no evil PCs… you all like or will grow to like each other.  Or at least get along.

Campaign and World Notes:  Much of the detail, NPC names, theology, city and town names, local legends, etc, will be taken from my homebrew.  However, for the purposes of this scenario none of it is really necessary.  If there is significant interest in this background info, for the sake of PC backgrounds for example, I can post the requested bits.

Character stats and background can be posted here or emailed to me at wnudson-at-yahoo-dot-com.  I’d like to have both before I accept the PC, and I’m only looking for a maximum of six players.  Alternates are accepted, of course.

The Setup: PCs may respond to the above posting, are employed by the Cartographer’s Guild, or are associated with Captain Peliad Kestor’s crew.  Or if you can come up with other ideas to get yourself aboard, feel free!


----------



## Animus (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey,

I would like in. I'm looking for more PbP action. Get you a character in the next day.


----------



## scout989 (Apr 4, 2005)

I'd definitely like to join up, tho I'm disappointed cuz I was really looking forward to trying the Soulknife from the SRD (don't have Psionics Handbook).  But it'll be ok, and I'll post my character here tomorrow at the latest.
P.S. for party planning aspects, I'm thinking I'm going to be a fighter sort of guy- probably straight fighter, but we'll see.


----------



## Captain NeMo (Apr 4, 2005)

Would there be room for a LN dwarven wizard I was thinking about?


----------



## Mavnn (Apr 4, 2005)

Hmmm... I'd be interested, possibly with a monk or a fighter/rogue. I'll look into it at lunch.

Michael


----------



## Wyrmslayer (Apr 4, 2005)

I would be interested to join as a cleric in this game. The party's first-aid wagon. Will post the cha sheet later on.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 4, 2005)

I too am definitely interested. Not sure what character though. Was thinking the cleric, but I see it was already taken... will generate a character today.


----------



## reddist (Apr 4, 2005)

Jodjod said:
			
		

> Would there be room for a LN dwarven wizard I was thinking about?




Yup!


----------



## reddist (Apr 4, 2005)

scout989 said:
			
		

> I'm disappointed cuz I was really looking forward to trying the Soulknife from the SRD (don't have Psionics Handbook).




Psionics opens up a whole big can of worms I don't want to deal with just yet.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 4, 2005)

I'd like to play too. Some sort of halfling rogue/fighter type, maybe on a riding dog for me 

Although a scout from Complete Adventurer sounds like the perfect fit


----------



## Mavnn (Apr 4, 2005)

OK, here's one for you. If you don't like this idea, I've got two others lying around as well: a sorcerer/paladin working towards eldritch knight (assuming you'll relax the paladin multiclassing rules) or a fighter/rogue with Dex 10 .

Yeah, yeah, I always go for the power builds, I know, I know .

[sblock]
Kragor
Background:
No-ones quite sure where Kragor comes from, because, to be honest, no one wants to talk to him for long enough to find out. He smells, he’s blunt, and he doesn’t appear to have the first idea of social niceties: most of the people who have met him are just glad he’s normally quiet.

On the other hand, while no-ones going to invite Kragor to an actual party, if it’s the kind of party that involves swords and blood Kragor is top of the list. Despite his attire (peasants clothes with a couple of worn looking leather braces and no shoes) and his appearance (like a drunken dock hand who hasn’t bathed in a week) Kragor is explosively fast in combat, dealing a hail of punishing blows with nothing but his bare fists (and occasionally his bare shaved forehead). Those who have a chance to get to know him also discover that he is surprisingly good natured and generous, going out of his way to help others and lend a hand where he can.

Unknown to most people (who assume Kragor’s combat abilities come from him being as vicious as his bad breath), Kragor has actually received formal training in the Perfect Opening Rose Fist school of combat, when he was taken in by the Rose Monastry as an abandoned orphan. The monks never did find out who his parents were, although given where he was found they most have been either adventurers or merchants: no other dwarf would be found travelling through such an area. On his graduation from the school, the abbot sent him out to ‘find himself’, and hopefully discover that lacking vanity does not equate to looking and smelling like a homeless bum.

Having looked around for a while, Kragor eventually spotted the advert – what better way to find himself than by exploring strange new places. And fortunately enough, he already knew a couple of the crew from hanging around the dockland bars. They got to know each other after Kragor smacked together a couple of skulls when a group of drunken sailors from another crew tried to start something with the _Righteous Might_ors.

The rest, as they say, was history.

Stats:
Lawful Good Dwarf Monk 2
STR	16	+3
DEX	14	+2
CON	16	+3
INT	10	+0
WIS	15	+2
CHA	6	-2

BAB: 	+1		(+1 Monk)
Melee:	+4		Ranged:	+3
AC:	15		(10 Base, +2 Dex, +2 Wis, +1 Bracers)
Touch:	14
Flat AC:	13
Initiative: +6
Hits:	19		8+5+6 (First Lvl Max)

Fort:	+6	(+3 Con, +3 Monk)
Ref:	+5	(+2 Dex, +3 Monk)
Will:	+5	(+2 Wis, +3 Monk)

Feats:
Improved Initiative
Stunning Fist (Monk Bonus)
Combat Reflexes (Monk Bonus)

Skills (Monk 20):
Balance +9 (Rank 5, DEX +2, Synergy +2)
Climb +7 (Rank 5, DEX +2)
Jump +9 (Rank 5, DEX +2, Synergy +2)
Tumble +9 (Rank 5, DEX +2, Synergy +2)

Racial Features:
+2 Constitution, -2 Charisma (Included)
Medium: As Medium creatures, dwarves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load (unlike other creatures, whose speed is reduced in such situations).
Darkvision: Dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and dwarves can function just fine with no light at all.
Stonecunning: This ability grants a dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn’t stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up.
Weapon Familiarity: Dwarves may treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: A dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it’s caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
Automatic Languages: Common and Dwarven. Bonus Languages: Giant, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Terran, and Undercommon.
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass dwarf ’s fighter class does not count when determining whether he takes an experience point penalty for multiclassing

Class Features:
Weapon and Armor Proficiency: Monks are proficient with club, crossbow (light or heavy), dagger, handaxe, javelin, kama, nunchaku, quarterstaff, sai, shuriken, siangham, and sling. Monks are not proficient with any armor or shields. When wearing armor, using a shield, or carrying a medium or heavy load, a monk loses her AC bonus, as well as her fast movement and flurry of blows abilities.

AC Bonus (Ex): When unarmored and unencumbered, the monk adds her Wisdom bonus (if any) to her AC. In addition, a monk gains a +1 bonus to AC at 5th level. This bonus increases by 1 for every five monk levels thereafter (+2 at 10th, +3 at 15th, and +4 at 20th level).

These bonuses to AC apply even against touch attacks or when the monk is flat-footed. She loses these bonuses when she is immobilized or helpless, when she wears any armor, when she carries a shield, or when she carries a medium or heavy load.

Flurry of Blows (Ex): When unarmored, a monk may strike with a flurry of blows at the expense of accuracy. When doing so, she may make one extra attack in a round at her highest base attack bonus, but this attack takes a –2 penalty, as does each other attack made that round. The resulting modified base attack bonuses are shown in the Flurry of Blows Attack Bonus column on Table: The Monk. This penalty applies for 1 round, so it also affects attacks of opportunity the monk might make before her next action. When a monk reaches 5th level, the penalty lessens to –1, and at 9th level it disappears. A monk must use a full attack action to strike with a flurry of blows.

When using flurry of blows, a monk may attack only with unarmed strikes or with special monk weapons (kama, nunchaku, quarterstaff, sai, shuriken, and siangham). She may attack with unarmed strikes and special monk weapons interchangeably as desired. When using weapons as part of a flurry of blows, a monk applies her Strength bonus (not Str bonus x 1-1/2 or x 1/2) to her damage rolls for all successful attacks, whether she wields a weapon in one or both hands. The monk can’t use any weapon other than a special monk weapon as part of a flurry of blows.

In the case of the quarterstaff, each end counts as a separate weapon for the purpose of using the flurry of blows ability. Even though the quarterstaff requires two hands to use, a monk may still intersperse unarmed strikes with quarterstaff strikes, assuming that she has enough attacks in her flurry of blows routine to do so.

When a monk reaches 11th level, her flurry of blows ability improves. In addition to the standard single extra attack she gets from flurry of blows, she gets a second extra attack at her full base attack bonus.

Unarmed Strike: At 1st level, a monk gains Improved Unarmed Strike as a bonus feat. A monk’s attacks may be with either fist interchangeably or even from elbows, knees, and feet. This means that a monk may even make unarmed strikes with her hands full. There is no such thing as an off-hand attack for a monk striking unarmed. A monk may thus apply her full Strength bonus on damage rolls for all her unarmed strikes.

Usually a monk’s unarmed strikes deal lethal damage, but she can choose to deal nonlethal damage instead with no penalty on her attack roll. She has the same choice to deal lethal or nonlethal damage while grappling.

A monk’s unarmed strike is treated both as a manufactured weapon and a natural weapon for the purpose of spells and effects that enhance or improve either manufactured weapons or natural weapons.

A monk also deals more damage with her unarmed strikes than a normal person would, as shown on Table: The Monk.

Evasion (Ex): At 2nd level or higher if a monk makes a successful Reflex saving throw against an attack that normally deals half damage on a successful save, she instead takes no damage. Evasion can be used only if a monk is wearing light armor or no armor. A helpless monk does not gain the benefit of evasion.

Equipment (1000gp spent):
Bracers of Armor (+1)
200 gp to spend
[/sblock]


----------



## Wyrmslayer (Apr 4, 2005)

How is the 2nd lvl hp is going to be decided?
By roll or by the half and plus one method?
This is assuming we got max hp at 1st level.


----------



## Animus (Apr 4, 2005)

I personally was thinking a rogue/fighter that's a swashbuckler-type dude. I'll have him ready later today.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 4, 2005)

OK, in light of Animus' build, I am working on a straight-fighter with more of an archer/spiked chain combo...


----------



## Harvey (Apr 4, 2005)

hey reddist,

There's a custom feat out there called Improved Weapon Finesse. Would you be averse to allowing me this feat? The one we use from our House Rules has Prereqs Combat Reflexes and Weapon Finesse, and it would allow a character to add Dex bonus to damage (including 1.5X damage for two-handed weapons).


----------



## silentspace (Apr 4, 2005)

Re-read the string, Mavnn wanted to make a fighter/rogue type before me, so I'll change from halfling fighter/rogue to barbarian


----------



## Wyrmslayer (Apr 4, 2005)

*Sorry*

Sorry, but I can't join this game anymore due to time constraint.


----------



## reddist (Apr 4, 2005)

Wyrmslayer said:
			
		

> How is the 2nd lvl hp is going to be decided?
> By roll or by the half and plus one method?
> This is assuming we got max hp at 1st level.




Excellent question, thanks for bringing it up.  Maximum HP for 1st level, naturally, then I usually ask players to either (1) take the average on the die (rounding up) and add their CON, or (2) roll as usual, hoping for the best.  Up to you, but if you roll, you must accept what you come up with.

Thanks!


----------



## reddist (Apr 4, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> ...allow a character to add Dex bonus to damage (including 1.5X damage for two-handed weapons).




Rather than the Str bonus?  If you flip them, then sure.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 4, 2005)

Ven Stormfang
Male Human Ranger 1/Barbarian 1
Age: 16
Height 6'0"
Weight 170 lb.

Str 16 (10 pts)
Dex 14 (6 pts)
Con 14 (6 pts)
Int 10 (2 pts) 
Wis 14 (6 pts)
Cha 10 (2 pts)

HP: 23
Init: +2 
Speed: 40 ft
AC: 16 (+2 Dex), Touch 12, Flat-footed 14
BAB: +2
Grp: +5
Atk: +6 melee (2d6+4/19-20, greatsword) or +4 ranged (1d8+3, composite longbow)
Fort: +6
Ref: +4
Will: +2

Racial Abilities: As Human

Class Abilities: Track, Favored Enemy (Human), Wild empathy, Fast movement, 

rage 1/day

Feats: 
Power Attack (Human)
Track (Ranger)
Cleave (L1)

Skills: (6+1)x4 + (4+1) = 33 
Handle Animal +5 [5 ranks, +0 Cha]
Hide +5 [4 ranks, +2 Dex, -1 acp]
Jump +6 [0 ranks, +3 Str, +4 speed, -1 acp]
Listen +7 [5 ranks, +2 Wis]
Move Silently +5 [4 ranks, +2 Dex, -1 acp]
Ride +3 [1 ranks, +2 Dex]
Search +4 [4 ranks]
Spot +6 [4 ranks, +2 Wis]
Survival +7 [5 ranks, +2 Wis]
Swim +3 [1 ranks, +3 Str, -1 acp]

Languages: Common

Possessions: 
masterwork greatsword [350 gp, 8 lb]
morningstar [8 gp, 6 lb]
composite longbow (+3 Str) [400 gp, 3 lb]
arrows (20) [1 gp, 3 lb]
javelin [1 gp, 2 lb]
masterwork chainshirt [250 gp, 25 lb]
heavy wooden shield (on back) [7 gp, 10 lb]
belt pouch [1 gp, 0.5 lb]
waterskin [1 gp, 4 lb]
rations [1 gp, 1 lb]
bedroll [1 sp, 5 lb]
sack [1 sp, 0.5 lb]
flint and steel [1 gp, - lb]
5 pp, 8 gp, 8 sp [1 lb]

Total: 69 lb (76/153/230)

"Rufus"
riding dog [150 gp]
leather barding [20 gp, 15 lb]
With barding, Rufus has AC 18, touch 12, flat-footed 16

Background and Description: 6' tall and solidly built, Ven has deep reddish skin, and is almost completely bald, save for a topknot of long black hair. Son of Chief Magosa Stormfang, Ven is the last survivor of the Griffon Claw Clan, slain by a rival tribe of marauding barbarians. Knocked out and left for dead, Ven came to hours later in a pile of his dead kin. The only other survivor was Rufus, a fighting dog belonging to one of the tribe's warriors. Ven has sworn an oath to avenge his tribe, but Ven will need to increase his combat prowess first. With Rufus by his side, Ven has fled to civilized lands.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 4, 2005)

I'd like to take a roll for my 2nd level hp please.


----------



## reddist (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks for the quick responses!  Here's the list of applicants so far...

Animus
Scout989
Jodjod
Mavnn (PC submitted)
Harvey
SilentSpace (Stats submitted)

And thanks to Wyrmslayer for the interest AND for being responsible about time restraints.

So that's SIX.  If you guys can all get PC sheets to me, I'll close the open call.  Alternates are still welcome, of course.


----------



## reddist (Apr 4, 2005)

silentspace said:
			
		

> I'd like to take a roll for my 2nd level hp please.




Go ahead... I'll trust y'all to make most of your die rolls as needed and be honest about it.  We can also talk about what rolls we think I should make, and what rolls you'd like to make, just for the sake of keeping the game moving.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 4, 2005)

OK, I rolled an 11. Really. Actually, I rolled again just to see and got an 11 twice


----------



## silentspace (Apr 4, 2005)

I wanted to see what my hp was before I selected equipment - I'll get to that now.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 4, 2005)

Wyrmslayer said:
			
		

> Sorry, but I can't join this game anymore due to time constraint.




After I finished up my fighter, now I can go cleric? *sigh* Which one to choose... guess I'll have to submit both.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 4, 2005)

hey reddist,

Am finished my fighter except for background. I would like for him to have been the veteran of a recent war. Can you fill me in on if this is a possibility? If not, then I am thinking he might have served his conscripture and has decided that his interests lie more in adventure than combat.


----------



## reddist (Apr 4, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> hey reddist,
> 
> Am finished my fighter except for background. I would like for him to have been the veteran of a recent war. Can you fill me in on if this is a possibility? If not, then I am thinking he might have served his conscripture and has decided that his interests lie more in adventure than combat.




You've a number of options then... there have been ongoing skirmishes between Orc Hordes and the Caldessan militia along the borderlands (WAY east of where we'll start play), and these low-level engagements have been going on for nearly a decade.  Or, and possibly related, the second son of every family is required to serve time in the militia, though volunteers are of course accepted.  Your first stint is three years, with an option to renew for another three, and if you complete THAT, you have the option to go "career" and begin your officer training.  However, if a conscript completes his first three he can simply walk away, no questions asked. Most of these conscripts serve in the Border skirmishes, though there are many who serve elsewhere in Caldessan lands, either along borders with other nations or within, mostly protecting rural areas from wandering monsters. Deserters are frowned upon, but no one spends a lot of energy chasing them down.


----------



## Captain NeMo (Apr 4, 2005)

Heres the concept for my guy, will have the rest done soon:

Taklinn Strakheln, a apprentice armoursmith and wizard of the southern mountains, is a young and small man by dwarven standards. He is a little under 4ft and has a fine dwarven frame that (despite being healthy) is obviously not that of a warriors. He has brown eyes and fiery red hair which is quite curly and a short beard which looks like a tangled mess, although he has appeared to have at least tried to comb it. His usual attire is that of thin, baggy checkered breeches, a flimsy shirt tucked in tightly to his trousers and a leather apron of some sort. He is a wizard of some considerable power and was taught by the mage's guild from his home city. The guild intermingled the normally un-dwarven art of magic into more traditional dwarven values, however, and so the majority of Taklinn's powers are based around fire and earth (representing the dwarven forges) and spells to bolster the power of wepaons. Aside from advancement as a mage, Taklinn wishes to learn to craft magical items and arms to rival the master's of his home.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 4, 2005)

reddist said:
			
		

> You've a number of options then... there have been ongoing skirmishes between Orc Hordes and the Caldessan militia along the borderlands (WAY east of where we'll start play), and these low-level engagements have been going on for nearly a decade.  Or, and possibly related, the second son of every family is required to serve time in the militia, though volunteers are of course accepted.  Your first stint is three years, with an option to renew for another three, and if you complete THAT, you have the option to go "career" and begin your officer training.  However, if a conscript completes his first three he can simply walk away, no questions asked. Most of these conscripts serve in the Border skirmishes, though there are many who serve elsewhere in Caldessan lands, either along borders with other nations or within, mostly protecting rural areas from wandering monsters. Deserters are frowned upon, but no one spends a lot of energy chasing them down.




Maybe I could tie Ven to this too? He and Harvey's character could already be friends when the game begins.


----------



## reddist (Apr 4, 2005)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Maybe I could tie Ven to this too? He and Harvey's character could already be friends when the game begins.




Sure.  I certainly don't mind if your backstories merge or overlap.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 4, 2005)

Hello all,

OK, I am in a bind. I have two character builds, both of which I like a lot. I can't decide which to go with, so I'd like to get all of your opinions on them. I have appearance/background on them ready, but figure I'd just leave it to just the character builds.

First up: *Marisa Calathar, Cleric of Wee Jas*

```
Name: Marisa Calathar
Class: Cleric 2 of Wee Jas
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Female
Alignment: Lawful Neutral
Level: 2

STR  16 (+3) (10 pts)
DEX  12 (+1) (4 pts)
CON  10 (+0) (2 pts)
INT  12 (+1) (4 pts)
WIS  14 (+2) (6 pts)
CHA  14 (+2) (6 pts)

HP: 14
AC: 19 = 10 +1 (dex) +6 (armor) +2 (shield)
   Flat-Footed: 18
   Touch: 11
INIT: +1
BAB: +1 (Melee +4, Ranged +2)

Fort:  +3 = +3 (base) +0 (ability)
Ref:   +0 = +0 (base) +1 (ability)
Will:  +5 = +3 (base) +2 (ability)

Weapons:
Masterwork Longsword     +5 atk   1d8+3   x2 on 19-20
Dagger                   +4 atk   1d4+3   x2 on 19-20

Armor:
Masterwork Banded Mail          +6 AC    +1 Max Dex   -5 AC Penalty
Masterwork Hvy Wooden Shield    +2 AC                 -1 AC Penalty

Languages: Common, Draconic

Abilities:
-- Command or Rebuke Undead 9x/day, turning check d20+3, turning damage 2d6+4
-- Death Touch 2d6, 1/day
-- Arcane Caster Level at 1/2 Cleric Level

Feats:
-- Extra Turning
-- Improved Turning

Skill Points: 20               Max Ranks: 5/2.5
Skills:             Total  Ability  Ranks  Misc
-- Concentration    +5     +0       +5
-- Heal             +9     +2       +5     +2 (w/ healer's kit) 
-- KS (Religion)    +6     +1       +5
-- Spellcraft       +6     +1       +5

Spells Known: 4/3+1
Spells Typically Memorized: 0th- Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Read Magic; 1st- Bless,
Cause Fear*, Comprehend Languages, Shield of Faith

*Domain Spell. Domains: Death, Magic


Starting Gold: 1200 gp
-- Masterwork Banded Mail        35.0 lb     400 gp
-- Masterwork Hvy Wooden Shield  10.0 lb     157 gp
-- Masterwork Longsword           4.0 lb     315 gp
-- Dagger                         1.0 lb       2 gp
-- Healer's Kit                   1.0 lb      50 gp
-- Holy Symbol, Wood              ------       1 gp
-- 2 Potions of CLW               ------     100 gp
-- Backpack                       2.0 lb       2 gp
-- Bedroll                        5.0 lb       1 sp
-- Flint and Steel                ------       1 gp
-- Pouch, Belt                    0.5 lb       1 gp
-- Rations (5 days)               5.0 lb      25 sp
-- Traveler's Outfit              5.0 lb       ----
-- Waterskin                      4.0 lb       1 gp

Total Weight: 72.5 lb
Total Money: 164 gp, 4 sp

Max Weight:  76 light   153 medium   230 heavy

Age: 28
Height:5' 10"
Weight: 145 lbs.
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Red
```

and second: *Barton Thronghold, Fighter Extraordinaire*

```
Name: Barton Thronghold
Class: Fighter
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Level: 2

STR  14 (+2) (6 pts)
DEX  18 (+4) (16 pts)
CON  12 (+1) (4 pts)
INT  10 (+0) (2 pts)
WIS  10 (+0) (2 pts)
CHA  10 (+0) (2 pts)

HP: 23
AC: 18 = 10 +4 (dex) +4 (armor)
   Flat-Footed: 14
   Touch: 14
INIT: +4
BAB: +2 (Melee +4, Ranged +6)

Fort:  +4 = +3 (base) +1 (ability)
Ref:   +4 = +0 (base) +4 (ability)
Will:  +0 = +0 (base) +0 (ability)

Weapons:
Masterwork Spiked Chain     +7 atk    2d4+6 damage (two-handed)   10' Range  x2 on 20
Composite Longbow (+2 str)  +6 atk    1d8+2 damage               110' Range  x3 on 20

Armor:
Masterwork Chain Shirt   +4 AC    -1 AC Penalty     +4 Max Dex

Languages: Common

Feats:
-- Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Spiked Chain)
-- Weapon Finesse (Spiked Chain)*
-- Combat Reflexes
-- Improved Weapon Finesse (Spiked Chain)*

*bonus fighter feat

Skill Points: 15           Max Ranks: 5/2.5
Skills:         Total  Ability  Ranks  Misc
-- Climb        +5     +1       +5     -1
-- Ride         +4     +4       +1     -1
-- Swim         +4     +1       +5     -2
-- Tumble (cc)  +5     +4       +2     -1

Starting Gold: 1200 gp
-- Masterwork Chain Shirt      25.0 lb     250 gp
-- Masterwork Spiked Chain     10.0 lb     325 gp
-- Composite Longbow (+2 Str)   3.0 lb     300 gp
-- 20 Arrows                    3.0 lb       1 gp
-- 10 Arrows (Cold Iron)        1.5 lb       1 gp
-- 10 Arrows (Silvered)         1.5 lb      15 sp
-- 2 Potions of CLW            -------     100 gp
-- Backpack                     2.0 lb       2 gp
-- Flint and Steel              ------       1 gp
-- Pouch, Belt                  0.5 lb       1 gp
-- Traveler's Outfit            5.0 lb       ----
-- Waterskin                    4.0 lb       1 gp

Total Weight: 55.5 lb
Total Money: 210 gp, 5 sp

Max Weight:  58 light   116 medium    175 heavy

Age: 35
Height: 6'
Weight: 195 lbs.
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Black
```

Oh, and sice I built these ar work, I am sure I have some errors in there. Feel free to point them out. 

So, who do you like best?


----------



## silentspace (Apr 4, 2005)

I love spiked chains, but you need pretty high stats to make them effective. Like if you wanted to take improved trip or disarm, you need combat expertise (Int 13). But it really depends on what you want to do. You have the Dex so you can go dodge-mobility-spring attack route, but you don't really need a spiked chain for that. You could save three feats (weapon finesse, improved weapon finesse, exotic weapon proficiency) if you used a polearm, then pick up spring attack as soon as you meet the bab prereq. Just a thought.


----------



## Animus (Apr 5, 2005)

This is what I have so far. I just need to equip, double check numbers and give him a background.

*Edit* Here is the final product   .

```
[U][SIZE=5][B]Bran Olvant[/B][/SIZE][/U]
Class: Rogue/Fighter
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: NG
Deity: -

Str: 14 +2 (6p.) Level: 2/1   XP: 3000
Dex: 15 +2 (8p.)  BAB: +2     HP: 23 (2d6+d10+4)
Con: 14 +2 (6p.) Grapple:+4  Dmg Red: -
Int: 14 +2 (6p.)  Speed: 30'  Spell Res: -
Wis:  8 -1 (0p.)  Init: +2    Spell Save: -
Cha: 14 +2 (6p.)  ACP: -0     Spell Fail: -

       Base Armor Shld Dex Size Nat Misc Total
Armor: 10   +3    +0   +2  +0   +0  +0   15
Touch: 12 Flatfooted: 13

       Base Mod Misc Total
Fort:  2    +2       +4
Ref:   3    +2       +5
Will:  0    -1       -1

Weapon      		Attack	Damage 	Crit.	Range
MW Rapier          	+6     	1d6+2  	18-20x2
MW Punching Dagger 	+5     	1d4+2  	x3
Dagger      		+4     	1d4+2  	19-20x2	10 ft.
Longbow, M.C. ST +1	+4 	1d8+1	x3	110 ft.

Two Weapon Fighting:
MW Rapier          	+4    	1d6+2  	18-20x2
MW Punching Dagger 	+3     	1d4+1  	x3

Languages: Common, Elven, Dwarven

Abilities: Sneak Attack +1d6, trapfinding, evasion
Feats: Two Weapon Fighting, Combat Expertise, Improved Feint, Weapon Focus (rapier) 

Skill Points: 49 Max Ranks: 5/2.5
Skills        	Ranks Mod Misc Total
Bluff		5     +2  +0   +7
Disable Device	5     +2  +2   +9		
Search		5     +2  +0   +7
Tumble		5     +2  +0   +7
Perform (lute)	5     +2  +2   +9
Use Magic Dev.	5     +2  +0   +7		
Balance		5     +2  +0   +7
Open Lock	5     +2  +2   +9
Hide		5     +2  +0   +7
Move Silently	5     +2  +0   +7
Spot		2.0   -1  +0   +1
Climb		3     +2  +0   +5
Jump		1     +2  +0   +3


Equipment:           	Cost    Weight
3 Daggers		6gp	3lb
MW Punching Dagger	302gp	1lb
MW Rapier		320gp	2lb
Longbow, M.C. (ST +1)	200gp	3lb
40 Arrows		2gp	6lb
Backpack		2gp	2lb				
6 Sunrods		12gp	6lb
MW Thieves's Tools	100gp	2lb
MW Studded Leather 	175gp	20lb
MW Lute                 100gp   3lb
Total Weight: 48lb Money: 1011gp 0sp 0cp

            Lgt Med Hvy Lift Push
Max Weight: 58 116 175  -     -

Age: 21
Height: 6'0"
Weight: 180lb
Eyes: blue
Hair: blonde
Skin: tan
```

Bran Olvant, Treasure Hunter Extraordinairre, has spent most of his time on expeditions for the Cartographer's Guild. He never was interested in finding new places to map; he just cares about finding treasure, springing traps, and swordplay, because these are the things worthy of ballads. He always seems to have his bangs partially covering his right eye. Recently, he just finished an expedition to find Kojo-Mamba's Underground Palace, where he came back with a sack full of gold and a really stylish punching dagger.


----------



## Mavnn (Apr 5, 2005)

Oops. Realised last night that I'd added up the stat costs wrong on the character. I've editted the post above rather than repost, correcting the stats, adding in the 2nd lvl hps (went for the average) and swapping Stunning fist and Improved Grapple - Improved Grapple is (much) easier to pick up later, and Stunning Fist gets the bonus uses for being taken as a monk feat.

Hope this doesn't cause any problems.


----------



## The Baron (Apr 5, 2005)

The Baron feebly raises his hand.

"Alternate?  Me?"


----------



## scout989 (Apr 5, 2005)

O.K., looks like a lot of people want to play melee types, so I'm gonna change my mind and play a sorceror instead.  Here's my character for the game:

```
Jaleph Bigthumbs
Halfling Sor2
Size: small
Alignment:NG

Str: 8 (2pts) -1          Level:3
Dex: 14 (4 pts) +2          BAB: +1          HP: 11 d4+1
Con: 12 (4 pts) +1          Grapple: -4          Dmg Red:~
Int: 10 (2 pts) +0          Speed: 20'          SR: ~
Wis: 10 (2 pts) +0          Init: +2          Spell Save: +4, +5 for enchantment spells
Cha: 18 (16 pts) +4          ACP: 0          Spell Fail: 0%

AC= 10 base+2 dex+1 size=13
Touch 13 Flat-footed 11

                             Base+Mod+racial=Total
Fort:                           1+1+1=3
Ref:                           1+2+1=4
Will:                           3+0+1=4
+2 racial bonus on saves vs. fear

Weapons

Shortspear +0 melee 1d4-1x2
Shortspear +4 thrown 1d4-1x2
Sling +4 1d3-1x2

Languages: Common, Halfling

Skills:
Concentration 6 ranks + 1 Con =7 +4 to cast on defensive
Spellcraft: 6 ranks + 0 Int =6
Hide: 0 ranks + 2 Dex + 4 size =6
Climb: -1 Str + 2 racial =1
Jump: -1 Str + 2 racial =1
Listen: 0 Wis + 2 racial =2
Move Silently: 2 Dex + 2 racial =4

Feats: Combat Casting, Spell Focus (Enchantment)

Spells Per Day: 0 lvl-6 1 lvl-5
Spells Known: 
0 lvl-5- Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sounds, Message, Acid Splash
1 lvl-2- Charm Person, Mage Armor, Magic Missile

Equipment:
Shortspear 1 gp 1.5 lbs
Sling -gp -lbs
10 bullets 1 sp 2.5 lbs
Scroll Case 1 gp .5 lbs
Spell Component Pouch 5 gp 2 lbs
Bedroll 1 sp 1.25 lbs
4 Days Trail Rations 4 gp 1 lbs
2 potions cure light wounds 100 gp
1 potion Invisibility 300 gp
2 potions Sanctuary 100 gp
4 scrolls Summon Monster 1 100 gp
1 scroll Summon Monster 2 150 gp
2 scrolls Bull's Strength 300 gp 
Totals  1061.2 gp 9 lbs
188 gp 8 sp remaining
```
This is just the first draft, I want to get with whoever it was that was going to play a wizard and collaborate on spells and such things, so whoever that was, email me at frid_harry7@msn.com and help me figure out which spells to take.  Also, I'm open to suggestions from others on how to spend my remaining money effectively ( I usually play fighter-types, it's been quite some time since the answer to that question wasn't "Buy a better sword.")


----------



## Captain NeMo (Apr 5, 2005)

Okay, he is just about ready (i think). Took me ages to stat him out, although I'm sure there are a few mistakes in there...


----------



## reddist (Apr 5, 2005)

*Role call*

Baron : Sure, I can always accept alternates.

Harvey:  If you're still willing, it looks like the party might need a cleric.  However, I can "supplement" healing with cleverly placed healing potions, safe locations, friendly NPCs, or other such tricks if you want to add to the party's damage output.

So here's what I have...
Aniumus:  Bran Olvant, a rog/fig
Scout989:  Jaleph Bigthumb, sor
Jodjod:  Taklinn Strakheln, wiz/fig
Mavnn: Kragor, monk
Harvey: still waffling between a cleric and a tank
Silentspce: Ven Stormfang and Rufus, rgr/brb and his dog

The Baron: waiting in the wings...if you want to write up a PC, please feel free!

Finish filling out your stats and backgrounds, and I'll post some "opening scene" stuff this evening.

Note: I usually let my tabletop players continue tweaking characters until they gain a level.  My thought here is that if you are going to play a PC for a Long Time, you want to be happy with it.  As you play a while, the PC begins to develop a personality that you might not have considered during the initial generation, and some changes in the stats might be required to get the mechanics inline with the PC's personality.


----------



## scout989 (Apr 5, 2005)

Jodjod, I guess it's you who's playing the wizard.  Write me at the address I already gave, let's get together as to which spells we should use to complement each other.


----------



## Captain NeMo (Apr 5, 2005)

Done and done.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 5, 2005)

I will go with the cleric then. I'm a big fan of them, and it looks like we have more than enough heavy hitters in the group. Let me give some thought on her background, and I will post it tomorrow (or later tonight if I'm ambitious).


----------



## reddist (Apr 6, 2005)

Okay!  I've started the official Game Thread, with some intro material for Swift Rock Bay, Iggy Glenfannon, and the ship, _The Sea's Righteous Might_.

Here's where you guys can see about getting your PCs together.  If you planned on applying for the "Explorer's Wanted" jobs, assume your name is one of the names Iggy reads off and add 50gp to your sheet as your signing bonus.  If you plan to get aboard by some other method, here's the time to work that out.

Iggy is giving you about 1.5 days to get your things together.  Feel free to spend it carousing about town, doing some last minute shopping, or having a meal with your new fellow employees ('m going to go back and edit in one of the more popular dockside dining establishments).  Whatever you do, be sure to make role call at dawn on the second day... neither the Cartographer's Guild nor Captain Kestor much like those who take thier money and run, and both have long arms...

Here's where you can trade your stories and get to know each other.  Enjoy!  


http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=127178


----------



## Harvey (Apr 6, 2005)

Before posting IC, I wanted to finalize my character. So, voila!


```
Name: Marisa Calathar
Class: Cleric of Wee Jas
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Female
Alignment: Lawful Neutral
Level: 2

STR  16 (+3) (10 pts)
DEX  12 (+1) (4 pts)
CON  10 (+0) (2 pts)
INT  12 (+1) (4 pts)
WIS  14 (+2) (6 pts)
CHA  14 (+2) (6 pts)

HP: 14
AC: 19 = 10 +1 (dex) +6 (armor) +2 (shield)
   Flat-Footed: 18
   Touch: 11
INIT: +1
BAB: +1 (Melee +4, Ranged +2)

Fort:  +3 = +3 (base) +0 (ability)
Ref:   +0 = +0 (base) +1 (ability)
Will:  +5 = +3 (base) +2 (ability)

Weapons:
Masterwork Morningstar     +5 atk   1d8+3   x2 on 20
Dagger                     +4 atk   1d4+3   x2 on 19-20

Armor:
Masterwork Banded Mail          +6 AC    +1 Max Dex   -5 AC Penalty
Masterwork Hvy Wooden Shield    +2 AC                 -1 AC Penalty

Languages: Common, Draconic

Abilities:
-- Command or Rebuke Undead 9x/day, turning check d20+3, turning damage 2d6+4
-- Death Touch 2d6, 1/day
-- Arcane Caster Level at 1/2 Cleric Level

Feats:
-- Extra Turning
-- Improved Turning

Skill Points: 20               Max Ranks: 5/2.5
Skills:             Total  Ability  Ranks  Misc
-- Concentration    +5     +0       +5
-- Heal             +9     +2       +5     +2 (w/ healer's kit) 
-- KS (Religion)    +6     +1       +5
-- Spellcraft       +6     +1       +5

Spells Known: 4/3+1
Spells Typically Memorized: 0th- Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Read Magic; 1st- Bless,
Cause Fear*, Comprehend Languages, Shield of Faith

*Domain Spell. Domains: Death, Magic

Starting Gold: 1200 gp
-- Masterwork Banded Mail        35.0 lb     400 gp
-- Masterwork Hvy Wooden Shield  10.0 lb     157 gp
-- Masterwork Morningstar         6.0 lb     308 gp
-- Dagger                         1.0 lb       2 gp
-- Healer's Kit                   1.0 lb      50 gp
-- Holy Symbol, Wood              ------       1 gp
-- 2 Potions of CLW               ------     100 gp
-- Backpack                       2.0 lb       2 gp
-- Bedroll                        5.0 lb       1 sp
-- Flint and Steel                ------       1 gp
-- Pouch, Belt                    0.5 lb       1 gp
-- Rations (5 days)               5.0 lb      25 sp
-- Traveler's Outfit              5.0 lb       ----
-- Waterskin                      4.0 lb       1 gp

Total Weight: 74.5 lb
Total Money: 171 gp, 4 sp

Max Weight:  76 light   153 medium   230 heavy

Age: 28
Height:5' 10"
Weight: 145 lbs.
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Red
```

*Appearance:*
Marisa carries a mysterious beauty about her. Her long, flowing hair frames her piercing blue eyes. Her eyes always carry a curious sparkle, belying her curious nature. Marisa carries herself well, standing tall amongst her compatriots. She is equipped with banded mail armor, with the holy symbol of Wee Jas on a necklace around her neck. She carries a heavy, wooden shield, engraved with the symbol of Wee Jas on the front. Strapped to the right side of her belt is her favored weapon: an intricately designed morningstar. Tan form-fitting breeches and black leather workboots round out her attire. Carried in a belt strap is her dagger, which carries the holy words of Wee Jas and appears to be ceremonial in nature.

*Personality:*
Marisa is an extremely curious sort, especially in the fields of divine magic and death. From early on, Marisa has viewed death as neither a "good" or "evil" thing, but a reality that must be accepted and can ven be utilized as a benefit. She often speaks of death as some sort of "puzzle" which can be solved. While some have been put off by her views, she nevertheless enjoys talking about them to her compatriots. She has an open soul, yet does not carry around the naivete that one might except of a novice cleric. On the battlefield, she has a fire in her eyes, and will stand side-by-side with her allies. She seems to nor fear death, and will often interpose herself between her comrades and their fates.

*Background:*
Marisa's background is a mystery. She speaks very little of her time before her travels. All she will say is that, three years ago, she left her home to travel the world and learn more about death. Some have surmised that she must have witnessed the death of someone close to entertain her passion; while others believe she is alost soul looking for some true rest. Her travels have brought her through some more unusual locales, where her abilities as a cleric and healer have helped many a party. Currently, her travels have brought her to Swift Rock Bay, where she is looking for another caravan or sailing ship to continue her travels.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 7, 2005)

Hey! I lost this thread, I think you changed the name and I didn't figure it out til just now


----------



## reddist (Apr 7, 2005)

Doh!  I did when I stopped the "open recruitment"  Damn.... and I was wondering if I said something to frighten everybody away.  I guessed I assumed subscriptions would follow the new name.

That was pretty dumb.  I'll send PMs to the other guys and see if they can find it.

Thanks for noticing!

-Reddist


----------



## silentspace (Apr 7, 2005)

Changed some equipment, and took favored enemy (human)


----------



## Animus (Apr 7, 2005)

reddist,

With my left over gold from before and from the bonus (total 131gp), i'd like to use some of it (100gp) to get a masterwork lute, spend a lot (10gp) on food, spend more (10gp) on an "I'm an idiot please forgive me" gift, and be left with about 11 gp. This would fit my character.


----------



## reddist (Apr 7, 2005)

Ha!  From previous... disagreements, you've learned Kaelin likes dainty glass trinkets... she has several shelves full of colorful glass animals, flowers, and globes in her room.  Ten gold can get you a good one, and you know just the craftsman. His shop is uptown, in one of the nicer merchant districts.


----------



## Mavnn (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm around, but haven't had a chance to post IC yet... sorry for the delay!

Hopefully something will be up tomorrow lunch.

Michael


----------



## reddist (Apr 9, 2005)

Don't worry about the price for the dinner.  Bran's tune (rolled a 15, +8, 23!) and the noteriety of your mission got you enough attention and enough well wishing that your meals and drinks were paid for.  Anything extra on the table will be remembered by the staff next time you drop in.

Here's a bit for y'all to figure out though.. Bran left, and the rest of you are heading out the door after the two thugs who are following him... yet Taklinn hadn't yet seated with you.  So who bumps into him, or who does he bump into?  

Its the evening after Iggy announced his choices for the crew.  You've the rest of this night, and one more full day before you must be at _The Sea's Righteous Might's_ docking.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 9, 2005)

reddist said:
			
		

> Here's a bit for y'all to figure out though.. Bran left, and the rest of you are heading out the door after the two thugs who are following him... yet Taklinn hadn't yet seated with you.  So who bumps into him, or who does he bump into?




Oh, I am definitely aware of this one.  Waiting for jodjod to make a move, though if not I am sure Marisa will spot him on the way out.


----------



## Animus (Apr 9, 2005)

Make that a *20* gp "forgive me" trinket   .


----------



## reddist (Apr 9, 2005)

Animus said:
			
		

> Make that a *20* gp "forgive me" trinket   .




So noted  The craftsman who works in glass has an aquaintance who makes the daintiest steel roses, crafting the petals and stem using both intense heat and a small anvil.  The finished product rings true when tapped, like any solid blade, but looks as delicate and fragile as an organic rose.  When the hollow in the center is filled with nookta essence, the metal rose gives off the finest scent, like a boquet of fresh flowers.

Of course, the merchant who sells nookta won't open his shop until mid-morning tomorrow...

<<Once I'm sure we're all still able to find both threads, I'll replace my intrusive post in the IC thread with some colorful flavor. >>


----------



## silentspace (Apr 12, 2005)

scout989 said:
			
		

> Jaleph cocks an eyebrow at Ven, asks "Coming?", and heads out the door.




I was under the impression that we were already following him, based on reddist's post here.

Reddist - I don't know if the subscriptions update - I wasn't subscribed before


----------



## reddist (Apr 12, 2005)

Okay, so here's what I'm seeing right now.  Bran has left on his errand.  The two hoods from the Clam Shell finally agreed to follow him, and left after him.  You guys at the table have just agreed to follow _them_, and Jaleph thinks to scout ahead some.  I am assuming this was agreed upon?

Talkinn, I think, is _in_ the Clam Shell, but has not yet joined your table, or your party.

Do I have that about right?


----------



## scout989 (Apr 12, 2005)

It honestly doesn't matter to me if Jaleph's idea happened while we were still in the Clam or while we were out on the trail.  Since reddist's desdription didn't happen in the IC thread, I didn't take it that we had actually left.  Either way, the idea still works and I'm going ahead with it.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 12, 2005)

Yup. I was assuming that the general flow was:
Bran
Two "thugs" (between 5' and 100' away from Bran)
Jal (less than 100' away from Bran, where he can use _message_)
The rest of us (~20' away from Jal, where we can keep tabs on him, but not slow him down if need be)



			
				silentspace said:
			
		

> I was under the impression that we were already following him, based on reddist's post here.




I think we were, but when Scout989 thought up the "message" plan, I thought a little retcon might make it a little easier 

Still not sure how to handle Taklinn... I figure if Marisa sees him on the walk out, she would make eye contact, maybe a head not, and continue on. Hopefully, Taklinn would follow (*hint* *hint*)


----------



## silentspace (Apr 12, 2005)

I generally go with the flow the GM sets when he wants to move forward, I'm not one to slow it up when he wants to move forward unless there's a pretty good reason for it.


----------



## reddist (Apr 13, 2005)

I am assuming you guys want to make your own attack and damage rolls?


----------



## scout989 (Apr 13, 2005)

Doesn't much matter to me, but I don't know how to lonk a result on a roller- so unless someone wants to spend the time to walk me through it, I'll be on the honor system.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 13, 2005)

BTW you can't do a nonlethal sneak attack - that's what saps are for.


----------



## Animus (Apr 13, 2005)

OOC: I knew that sounded strange to me for some reason. And to think I've been DMing in this system for a long time  . Oh, and as far as rolls are concerned, it doesn't matter to me whether they are DM or player rolled. Me personally, I like for the DM to roll everything in this format of gaming.


----------



## reddist (Apr 13, 2005)

Well, lets take a real QUICK vote on this if we can.  I don't have a problem with rolling, but I don't want to steal your thunder during "critical" rolls, such as attacks or saves.  I know we don't all use online rollers with linkable databases, but I'm fine with that.  If we vote to roll and you just happen to carry a d20 in your pocket (don't laugh, I do, for just these types of games), I'll trust you to roll and be honest about the turn out.  That's cool.

On the other hand, if you'd like me to roll so as to have a smoother narrative, that's cool too.  I just want to be sure we're all in the same boat.


----------



## Animus (Apr 13, 2005)

I vote for DM rolls.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm fine with pretty much any way. I tend to check the posts at work, so I am limited to either online rollers or having the DM do it. All the games I'm in are online rollers, so I have becomre pretty used to them.


----------



## scout989 (Apr 14, 2005)

I vote for DM rolls as well.  And BTW, I didn't laugh cause I have one in my pocket too


----------



## Mavnn (Apr 14, 2005)

DM rolls as my preference too, although I've no problem rolling myself if you'd prefer to spread the workload a bit.


----------



## reddist (Apr 14, 2005)

Okay, me rolling seems to be the majority.  But I DO want you all to let me know what direction you want your actions to take... we can do that either here or on the IC thread.  One of the things I fear is attributing actions to your PCs when you'd rather do something else.

Right now, I know Bran is going to try and clock Mires with the hilt of his rapier, and Kragor is going to come flipping in to the alley to aid him.... elsewhere Ven is tracking the shorter one, Milton, to a basement in a back alley.  The rest of you I think are poised at the head of the alley to come rushing in as needed.


----------



## Animus (Apr 14, 2005)

Actually, I'm to go ahead and sneak attack the guy, and hope I don't kill him outright.


----------



## reddist (Apr 14, 2005)

*Initiative results*

After the surpise round is resolved, here's the initiatve rolls...

Talkinn: 14 + 1 = 15
Jaleph: 12+2=14
Marisa: 10+2=12
Kragor: 2+6=8
Bran: 4+2=6

Talkinn:  I made a roll for you in case you are able to hear or spot the combat whilst you are wandering about and chose to get involved.  You'd jloin in sometime after the first round, depending on where you think you might be.

Ven: Didn't give you a roll, since you are following the other guy.

I'll go do the surprise round after I get back from my lunch break


----------



## Harvey (Apr 14, 2005)

I would definitely be backing Bran up, rushing the alley at the sound of an attack... if the battle is in process, then I would attack the closest foe with my morningstar...


----------



## reddist (Apr 15, 2005)

Heya.  I've been called away for a "thing" for a lot of the weekend.  I'll be back Sunday evening.  Please feel free to RP your capture/interrogations of the tall guy (or just kill him, its up to you...) or chat Ven up as he rejoins the group 

Also, Taklinn should probably get involved about now, somehow.  If he doesn't make it to the docks, _Sea's Righteous Might_ is leaving without him!


----------



## reddist (Apr 18, 2005)

Silentspace, do you know what Ven is doing while the others are questioning Mires?  Did you want to go straight back to meet up with the party, or follow the short guy some more?  Its about to become important

Jodjod, is Taklinn still wandering aimlessly?  What's up?

I'd like to hear from these two before I move forward with the next bit of story.  In the mean time, please feel free to harass Mires in the alley.


----------



## reddist (Apr 18, 2005)

Duh.  I lowered the Sense Motive DC to 12... Mires has already proven to be unreliable


----------



## silentspace (Apr 19, 2005)

reddist said:
			
		

> Silentspace, do you know what Ven is doing while the others are questioning Mires?  Did you want to go straight back to meet up with the party, or follow the short guy some more?  Its about to become important




Based on your IC post I thought the short guy and the two new ones were together?


----------



## reddist (Apr 19, 2005)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Based on your IC post I thought the short guy and the two new ones were together?




Yup.  The short guys is leading the two new ones away from you, heading for the main street on the other side of the alley you tracked him to.


----------



## scout989 (Apr 20, 2005)

Just to make sure, can jodjod's character be NPCed if we don't hear from him soon?  Since he wanted to play a blaster type, my character concept is built around being more the enchantment/utility mage.  Jaleph would hate to have to be the main combat caster of the party.  So if we don't hear from him by the time we take ship, can Taklinn still come along?


----------



## reddist (Apr 20, 2005)

Just to be clear... Milton wants to take Mires away from you guys and take him back to Hugo's place.  He's just fine parting ways here in the alley.


----------



## Animus (Apr 20, 2005)

I know, I'm just talking smack   .


----------



## scout989 (Apr 20, 2005)

Unfortunately, Jaleph rolled a 2 on his sense motive check, so he's definitely preparing for ugliness if it happens.  Oh well, this is what makes it fun, right?


----------



## reddist (Apr 20, 2005)

scout989 said:
			
		

> ... can jodjod's character be NPCed if we don't hear from him soon?




Honestly, I'd rather recreuit another player rather than keep track of an ongoing NPC.  I have enough to think about . We could see about recruiting someone interested playing an arcane blaster-type.  The Baron was interested a while back... is he still subscribing to this thread?

Let's give Jodjod til Friday, then see about getting someone else?  Fair?


----------



## Harvey (Apr 20, 2005)

I'm fine with your decision on the players, reddist. I think we have a good group playing now, so alternate or no, I'm OK.

Anyway, let me just point out that poor Marisa is very confused at this point, so she's kinda holding back. What's up with these guys? I am dying to see where this leads...


----------



## scout989 (Apr 21, 2005)

Yeah, sounds fair to me.  I hope jodjod decides to get with us, but if he doesn't, recruiting another player sounds like a good deal.
Oh, BTW, I wanted to let you know that I am thoroughly enjoying this so far.  You're doing a great job so far, so thanks!


----------



## reddist (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey.  Sorry I'm late posting to the IC thread.  Wife and I had a bit of a medical emergency yesterday morning.  It's all cool now, but it'll be this evvening before I can put a post together for IC.

In the mean time, anyone want to try to recruit an alternate to fill Jodjod's spot?


----------



## Harvey (Apr 24, 2005)

Scout 989, just wanted to confirm that you aren't changing characters or anything... your recent IC post has you as "Jann Hurst Half-Elf Sorceror1".


----------



## Animus (Apr 24, 2005)

That's funny, that's his Living ENWorld character that's in my adventure.


----------



## scout989 (Apr 25, 2005)

yeah, I fixed that.  I typically just type in the J then choose from the list of names that pop down, and I guess that time I chose the wrong one and didn't notice.


----------



## Animus (Apr 27, 2005)

For the record, I am thoroughly enjoying this game. This is my first PbP experience, and I'm so glad it's a quality one   .


----------



## reddist (Apr 28, 2005)

I'm not sure if you're thanking me or your fellow players, but if its me, well... I don't take praise very well.  So... yeah.

I know I promised an "exploration/wilderness" campaign when I originally sought recruitment... but when Bran evidenced a relationship with the locals, I saw some possibilities for mayhem before the _Righteous Might_ left port, so I ran with it.

I swear we'll get to do some exploration once the _Righteous Might_ takes off.  I know Ven is getting a bit bored with the goings on of "civilized" thuggery, but don't feel betrayed!  Once this bit of skulldudgery is dealt with, we'll get on with the rest of it.  Hopefully a chance to do some night-time stalking in the alleyways and sewers will ease Ven's troubled mind...

Later

-reddist


----------



## reddist (Apr 28, 2005)

*Ven & Rufus*

Hey SilentSpace-

Is Ven still traveling with Rufus?  You have the pooch in your PC sheet, but haven't mentioned him yet in the IC thread.  Just wondering  I could have a great deal of fun passing clues and red herrings through Rufus, I think... Muah! Muah ha ha ha!

-reddist


----------



## reddist (Apr 28, 2005)

And since I haven't posted in the IC thread yet today... I am assuming you are all the Clam Shell discussing your next step or two.  Make that decision, and I'll advance things on my end.


----------



## reddist (May 2, 2005)

So you're all sticking together and entering the run-off pipes under the city?


----------



## scout989 (May 2, 2005)

It sounds like it, but I'm just going with Ven on this one.


----------



## Mavnn (May 3, 2005)

reddist said:
			
		

> So you're all sticking together and entering the run-off pipes under the city?




Yeap. At least, that's what I thought...


----------



## Harvey (May 3, 2005)

Sure... sounds good to me... Marisa is waiting expectantly towards Bran and Ven, having no idea how to breach a town's sewer system


----------



## Animus (May 3, 2005)

That's what Bran thinks.

_I know I promised an "exploration/wilderness" campaign when I originally sought recruitment... but when Bran evidenced a relationship with the locals, I saw some possibilities for mayhem before the Righteous Might left port, so I ran with it._

All Bran did was show up   .


----------



## Harvey (May 3, 2005)

BTW, I am finding this little "excursion" hilarious. The subplot with Bran and his waitress "friend" is a great embellishment...


----------



## reddist (May 3, 2005)

Alrighty... the next bit is coming in a few minutes... I took the liberty of adding a couple items to somebody's pack.  At 2nd level and with some adventuring experience and a bit of cash, I'm assuming that somebody invested in a magic light source or two.  

One of the more common light sources for adventurers and for n'er-do-wells is a narrow wooden or metal tube, with one end closed, and a pebble or bead with the _light_ or _continual flame_ cast on it stuffed down inside.  The open end can be capped or opened to different diameters to let light shine out.  Much like a perpetual Maglite (tm).

The color of the light depends on how the spell was cast and who cast it.  Yellow/white is popular for most uses, but blue or red lights are often used for... ah... more discrete activites at night, since the light doesn't travel as far and doesn't interfere with night vision as much as the white light does.  Most guards or security forces would have a lot of questions about someone caught skulking about with a blue arcane torchlight.

More cultural and soceital tidbits you never knew you knew!


----------



## reddist (May 3, 2005)

Also, if you would have cast any spells prior to going in to the pipes, or readied any particular pieces of EQ, assume you've got all that ready...


----------



## Harvey (May 3, 2005)

Most of Marisa's spells have durations of minutes, so she would only cast them before breaching Hugo's place, not entering the tunnels. (Though it looks like she _should_ have cast them now *gulp*)


----------



## Animus (May 3, 2005)

BTW, when exploring, I want to assume to always have my rapier ready, and draw my dagger when needed.


----------



## reddist (May 17, 2005)

*Here's* where I meant to post earlier... sorry for the goof up...

But still, Erin?!

Anyway, as I was saying.. I'll be away from home for a few days, but I hope its not going to interfere with my net access.  Heck, my "spare" time with which to post might even increase...

-Reddist


----------



## Harvey (May 17, 2005)

reddist said:
			
		

> *Here's* where I meant to post earlier... sorry for the goof up...
> 
> But still, Erin?!




Oops...  Wrong character   Sorry bout that all... got the actions right, but the name wrong...


----------



## reddist (May 23, 2005)

Did we all disappear for the weekend?


----------



## Harvey (May 23, 2005)

Nope, I am here, but waiting on something to happen... Jal has just charmed the caster, who points out Bran. Ven is out following tracks. So, was waiting for Jal, Bran, or Ven to make a move


----------



## Animus (May 23, 2005)

My apologies if someone was waiting on me. I thought that things were going smoothly without my involvement, but I just realized today that I should have responded sooner.


----------



## scout989 (May 23, 2005)

Yeah, I've been crazy busy for a bit; sorry.  I'm going over there now to do... well, something.


----------



## reddist (May 31, 2005)

Okay, so I too have to apologize.  What with Memorial Day festivities and seemingly endless battles with my wife's health, I've been a bit absent too.  Anyway, for as long as we can, on with the game!


----------



## Harvey (May 31, 2005)

I am right there with you Reddist... Memorial Day festivites put a dent in the online postings, but now I am back and ready to go...


----------



## Mavnn (Jun 1, 2005)

reddist said:
			
		

> Okay, so I too have to apologize.  What with Memorial Day festivities and seemingly endless battles with my wife's health, I've been a bit absent too.  Anyway, for as long as we can, on with the game!




No problems, and my prayers go out to your wife. My own wife has been suffering from ongoing heath problems for the last couple of years and is only slowly coming out of it now: it's tough, and don't let some random strangers on the internet cut into the time you need. We can wait a few days for a post when needed.


----------



## Mavnn (Jun 1, 2005)

Sorry Scout: looks like I've just blown Jaleph's plan...


----------



## scout989 (Jun 1, 2005)

Mavnn said:
			
		

> Sorry Scout: looks like I've just blown Jaleph's plan...



No problem, these things happen... though I'll definitely be happy to gain enough levels to be past 1st level spells to support the group!  I've changed my action to allow for yours.


----------



## scout989 (Jun 1, 2005)

That reminds me, I know I've brought it up before, but what are the chances of opening up a call for another arcane caster?  I'll handle all the arcane magic if not, but I really didn't set Jaleph up to be a blaster/combat type (obviously), more the enchanter/ mess with their minds kind of guy.
If it's cool, I'll be happy to try to recruit someone.  What is the best way to go about that?


----------



## Mavnn (Jun 2, 2005)

My, we're all fast today aren't we? Lowest initiative is a 17.

Who says you need surprise to surprise people... we just go first instead.

(watch reddist roll straight 20's for the NPCs now I've said this )


----------



## Harvey (Jun 2, 2005)

scout989 said:
			
		

> That reminds me, I know I've brought it up before, but what are the chances of opening up a call for another arcane caster?  I'll handle all the arcane magic if not, but I really didn't set Jaleph up to be a blaster/combat type (obviously), more the enchanter/ mess with their minds kind of guy.
> If it's cool, I'll be happy to try to recruit someone.  What is the best way to go about that?




I dunno... I know that Jaleph is not really a combat caster, but I don't think it will hurt us too much in the end. Even being a cleric, Marisa isn't the best at combat but she can hold her own. With Ven and Kragor, I think the fighting can be taken care of. I've tend to find that the best arcane casters in a party are the ones that specialize in a lot of the support spells, like knock, identify, etc.


----------



## scout989 (Jun 2, 2005)

Well, if everyone is happy with things the way they are, I'm quite content to go on- I'll just make sure that I have all the spells I think are truly necessary from here on out.


----------



## Mavnn (Jun 3, 2005)

Hey, Reddist: you got any handy god's names lying around? Kragor feels the need to say something sacrilegious...


----------



## reddist (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah sure!  I didn't post any of the "world specific" info, since I didn't want to put any limitations on you guys.  For the purposes of general curses or prayers feel free to use any Greyhawk diety or, if you want, take a look at the attached document... its a rough breakdown of the theological structure of the campaign world.

Another thing I didn't bother with for the purposes of this PbP game is that most of the monastic orders were founded centuries ago by Dragons... those few dragons who felt so inclined to impart their ancient wisdom on mortal followers.  These Dragons usually had their own obsessions too, and it was not unusual for the students of one monastery to have it in for those of another, based on some percieved insults their Elder Wyrms traded back and forth.

For example, the Rose monastery grew from the dealings a mountain tribe had with the copper dragon Metakinnos, an ancient female who sheltered the tribe in her caves.  She protected them from a harsh winter that brought ravenous savages into their valley, slaughtering and cannibalizing all they caught.  Metakinnos agreed to take them in, provided they offered her some entertainment and distraction in her old age.  As the dragon and tribal elders spoke, a new wisdom was born... one that meshed ancient draconic wisdom, based on the span of centuries, with that of a simple mountain tribe practicallity.  Over the winter and following spring, the tribe formed a bond of deep friendship with Metakinnos.

In order to aid her new disciples against the cannibal savages who shared their mountain range, Metakinnos taught them all she new of the arts of combat and the mountain folk took her teachings and modified them in ways befitting simple, practical folk.  The Order of the Rose was established to teach all those who sought insight in this straight forward, practical way of life, and the martial arts that it inspired.


----------



## Mavnn (Jun 3, 2005)

reddist said:
			
		

> For example, the Rose monastery...




Ermm... did you make this up to match Kragor's background, or was there already a Rose style martial art in your background?

Eerie...


----------



## reddist (Jun 3, 2005)

All I'm saying is that there exists a Rose Monestary in my campaign world... and as far as anyone knows, its been there all along.


----------



## Mavnn (Jun 3, 2005)

reddist said:
			
		

> All I'm saying is that there now exists a Rose Monestary in my campaign world... and as far as anyone knows, its been there all along.




.


----------



## reddist (Jun 6, 2005)

*Looking for one good wo/man*

Okay, I posted a call for a new arcane blaster type.  Here's the call, if you want to see it.  Hopefully we'll hear from someone soon!


----------



## scout989 (Jun 6, 2005)

Awesome.  Though I would have happily had Jaleph take the spells necessary to cover the combat-type situations, it doesn't really fit in with his character- and I tend to feel that a sorcerer's spell list is an expression of their personality.  Hope we find someone in time!


----------



## Rkhet (Jun 6, 2005)

I'll do it.  Is wizard acceptable?  Or does it have to be sorcerer for maximum blastage?

Also: what level?  Chargen method?  Gear?  That sort of thing.


----------



## reddist (Jun 6, 2005)

Either wizards or sorcerers are perfect.  Um, I'd have to check the front page of the OOC thread, but I think it was 2nd level, 32 point buy for stats, 1200gp for starting equipment, max HP for first level and either take the average or roll for HP for 2nd.  

Is that all right?  What'd I leave out?

Oh, and thanks for the interest, Rkhet!


----------



## Harvey (Jun 7, 2005)

Hi all,
Apologies for the recent absense, but I have been quite under the weather. But I am back now, so off to post IC…


----------



## Animus (Jun 9, 2005)

Folks,

Right now things are going to be a bit slow going because I'm now working 2 jobs paying off these student loans and other bills I have from aquiring a college degree which I'm not using. I can post about 3 times a week right now, hopefully more when I get accustomed to this schedule. So, I ask for your patience when I don't post for a day or two. Things will speed up again when I can work out my schedule a bit better.

reddist: If you feel that it's been too long, NPC me. I don't forsee anything interfering with me being able to post 2-3 times weekly right now, but I just can't do more at the present time. You don't have to worry about me dropping out of sight however   .

-Animus


----------



## Mavnn (Jun 10, 2005)

Sorry people, I've been afk going to a job interview. Probably nothing from me till Monday.

Feel free to NPC Kragor as required


----------



## reddist (Jun 14, 2005)

Mavnn and Animus: No worries on slow postings... as you can see I've been a bit slow myself.  If everybody's happy with the pace, I'm cool.  Time seems to come in spurts and dry spells for me recently, so I'm certainly not going to knock anyone else for not posting three times a day.

Mavnn... do you plan to keep playing Kragor as you can, or do you think you need to pull out?

And Rkhet!  Are you still interested in joining us?  Or is our pace too slow? 

-Reddist


----------



## Mavnn (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm definately up for continuing at the moment: I'm having a blast playing Kragor, so he's the one pbem character I'm keeping up at the moment.

I'll have to see what happens when the new job starts (the interview was successful for those of you not in my other games), but hopefully the foul smelling dwarf will be around for a while.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 22, 2005)

Um, hey all, what's going on with the game? I assume we're still waiting for actions from some people? Bran, I believe (assuming Ven is still running to meet us)...

Wanted to make sure the game is still going, since it's been 8 days since the last post...


----------



## Animus (Jun 22, 2005)

If anyone was waiting on me, sorry for the delay. I was kind of confused as to the situation, but I think I understand what's going on now.


----------



## Mavnn (Jun 23, 2005)

Ah, good. I was just thinking that I needed to post something, and then I get in this morning to find out someone else has done it for me.

Thanks!


----------



## reddist (Jun 24, 2005)

Nope, the problem has been me.  The company I work for _just_ limited all outside internet access, including webmail, and some IT guy labeled the ENWorld site as "Games."  So I am no longer able to post during my coffee and lunch breaks.

So now I am limited to the few evenings I am home during the week, and what weekend hours my wife doesn't fill with honey-dos.  You all know how that is, I'm sure  If not, you'll find out soon enough!

On to the IC page...


----------



## reddist (Jun 24, 2005)

Note!  I added 2 sets of climbing claws to Red and Blue... Kragor has them in his pack.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 24, 2005)

Hey Reddist, just so I can get a better feel for where we are: how far below is the drop into the bay? Are we in a drainage pipe that lets out into a "waterfall" (for lack of a better term)? Also, about how far away is the docks and the ship? Are we talking 100 feet away, or "in the distance"...

Thanks!


----------



## reddist (Jun 24, 2005)

Sure!

The drop into the Bay is only about 3-5 feet.  The water is deep though, probably between 10 and 15 feet at any point close to the walkway, and deeper as you go out into the waters.  There are docks extending out into the water on either side of you.  The support posts and crossbeams that hold the docks up start about 30 feet from you in either direction, and extend about 80 feet out into the water.  You know from the sizes of the ships that the water must have a drop off somewhere.  The surface of the docks is about 20-25 feet above the surface of the water.

The look-out thugs are clinging to the support posts perhaps 50 or 60 feet away from you.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Harvey (Jun 25, 2005)

Definitely. At least, if we jump, it's not suicide! (Not that I imagine Erin jumping into battle  )


----------



## Harvey (Jul 6, 2005)

Hey all, but I believe we are waiting for either Bran or Ven to act (depending on what was inthe spoiler boxes). Marisa is just looking around, listening to the birds...


----------



## silentspace (Jul 17, 2005)

I'm going to drop out. Sorry, I'm just too busy. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## reddist (Jul 25, 2005)

SilentSpace: Thanks for sticking around.  Hope you enjoyed your time  Stay subscribed and feel free to read along!

Everyone Else:  I am SO SORRY for my absense recently.  My wife was recently re-admitted back into the hospital (4x in 9 months now... sheesh) and I've been doing my best to keep our lives going... which has meant a drastic drop in my post count.

I'd like to say I can stay on top of things from here on out, but I just can't honestly say that.  I'd love to keep the game going, provided you're all willing to let me drop away for a week or so every now and then.  

I certainly understand if the pace isn't quite to your liking.  *I* don't like it.  I leave it up to you.  I'd be delighted to keep going if you're all willing, but if you have more active games to attend to I do understand.

Again, many apolgies for not at least posting a "I'll be back in a bit" message.

-Reddist


----------



## scout989 (Jul 25, 2005)

Personally, I'm very into the game we have going- I think the characters we have fit together well, and I'm curious about where we're going together.  If everyone else is willing to keep playing, I'd be quite happy with a once/week schedule, or even less than that if need be.  I play a tabletop game every 1-2 weeks, so the only reason I'm continuing is because you've really got me hooked (indirect praise for the GM, if you didn't catch it there   ).


----------



## reddist (Jul 25, 2005)

I hope that no one is overly offended with the sudden wrap up at the end of that series of events.  I know we were dragging a little, and ultimately thought perhaps the best way to bring that bit to a close was to narrate our way out of it.


----------



## scout989 (Jul 26, 2005)

Well, as I said, I was pretty much fresh out of ideas for the situation.  I also agree that we were beginning to drag on a bit, so no offense here.


----------



## scout989 (Jul 26, 2005)

I'd really like to have some RP time here, though I haven't had time yet to really put into it.  After I get around to leveling Jaleph up to 3rd, I'll post IC.  So, essentially, there's no pressure from my end to move things along, reddist.


----------



## Animus (Jul 28, 2005)

reddist,

Despite the fact that PbP gaming in general has lost interest to me, this is the only game I'm actually continuing to play, because it's so fun. I'm still DMing the games I started, but I dropped out of the other two games I was a player in. I think that should say a lot about what I think of this game. Keep up the good work.

And by the way, any time you can forsee a slight break of a few days, I think we can RP it up until you return. It'll give us the opportunity to really flesh out our characters. 

Thanks.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi all,

Sorry for the crazy down-time, but RL has been insane, and together with computer problems, it hasn't been the easiest of weeks. I humbly beg apologies for my recent absence. (See, reddist, it happens to everyone  )

OK, now that my groveling is out of the way, time to update the IC threads! 

My two cents: I like the group, and I like the campaign, so I am definitely sticking around.


----------



## reddist (Aug 17, 2005)

Whew!  That took a bit longer than I thought.

Here's a brief update, just so you guys know.... My wife has been referred to the Mayo, but they might not take our case... the doc we talked to said he didn't know if they could do anything that would help us.  If they don't see us, we're hoping to get referred to a different clinic, perhaps Cleveland.  Dunno yet.  

Anyway, just wanted to let you know the nutshell, since you've graciosuly decided to stick with me for a while longer!

Thanks for the support!

-Reddist


----------



## scout989 (Aug 17, 2005)

All the love I can send your way is coming to you!


----------



## scout989 (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey reddist, how're things going for you and your wife?  It's been a while since we've heard from you about it.


----------



## scout989 (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey reddist, this is my last post before I unsubscribe... should I assume that the game is formally defunct?


----------



## reddist (Oct 14, 2005)

Yeah, I guess so.  Sorry about that.  It was fun for a while.

Here's an update though, just so you know....

My wife was turned down by the Mayo.  We're currently scheduled to go to the Cleveland clinic sometime in November.  We've been working with the GI group at the KU Medcenter and with some other GI specialists around the area, and so far they found bupkus wrong with her.

She suffers from crazy nausea, can't eat, isn't interested in eating.  She had a surgical port put in her chest, and has TPN (like steak and eggs, but through an IV) every day to keep her fed.  It comes to about 1200 calories per day, so if she uses any more, or doesn't "plug in" one night, then those calories are essentially lost.  She alreay weighs about 98 pounds, so any more weight loss might be dangerous.

Her docs can't find anything wrong with her, after countless tests and exams.  We've kind of given up on them finding anything now... they keep coming up with new ways to check for things they've already looked for.

So, anyway.  Sorry to bring you down.  We do get to have SOME fun, but my gaming of any sort has been kinda put on hold until we resolve this.

Thanks for sticking around this long.  I hope to be able to try this again sometime.  I'll look for you guys when I do

Later,

-Reddist


----------



## scout989 (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey, I'm really sorry to hear that.  I wish there was something I could do to help you guys out- though I know I can't.  I guess all I can say is that I hope that you find something that works.  You have my best wishes.
Good luck and keep fighting.
Scout


----------



## reddist (May 27, 2006)

*oy?*

Um... anyone still subscribed to this thread?

I know its been a VERY long time, and a great many things have happened to me and my wife since I spoke to you last, but the end result is Free Time in conjunction with the Gaming Itch... and I'm sure you are all familiar with THAT affliction.

 If there is anyone still subscribed to this, I would love to give you lot "preferences" if I am able to start up a new PbP.  Anyone out there?

-Reddist


----------



## Animus (May 27, 2006)

reddist said:
			
		

> Um... anyone still subscribed to this thread?
> 
> I know its been a VERY long time, and a great many things have happened to me and my wife since I spoke to you last, but the end result is Free Time in conjunction with the Gaming Itch... and I'm sure you are all familiar with THAT affliction.
> 
> ...




And amazingly enough, someone is!  Dude, I was looking for this thread today to find my character because I love him so much, and lo an behold, you're ready to game again! Glad to see you back. I just got back into PbP myself, after all the job life and family stuff I went through. Can we _PLEASE please_ continue this game somehow?


----------



## reddist (May 29, 2006)

Animus said:
			
		

> ... Can we _PLEASE please_ continue this game somehow?




Heya Animus!  I don't know about THIS game, since you and I might be the only ones listening, but I don't see any reason why we couldn't port Bran into another game.  Lets see if anyone else is able to respond, after Memorial Day, and start thinking about it some more early next week?


----------



## Animus (May 29, 2006)

Sounds good.


----------



## reddist (Jun 1, 2006)

Okay then.  Looks like just you and me!  Hrm... I know I originally intended a sort of "wilderness/eploration" type of game when this whole thing started, but then we got on a long side-track w/in the city.  Is there a particular sort of game/scenario you'd like to play with Bran?

Here's why I ask...  One of the things I like to do with these sorts of games is continue to flesh out my homebrew world.  For example, Swift Rock Bay didn't even _exist_ IMC until this last game happened, and now its a "fixture," and it includes elements that we came up with during our game.  So if there is a particular type of game you'd like... exploratory, dungeon or wilderness, city based, etc.. there are elements of my homebrew that we can use and expand upon, and you players help me expand and flesh out things about my homebrew I didn't know about until we do it.

So... what I'm saying is that I'm open for pretty much anything.  Whatcha think?


----------



## Animus (Jun 1, 2006)

reddist said:
			
		

> Okay then.  Looks like just you and me!  Hrm... I know I originally intended a sort of "wilderness/eploration" type of game when this whole thing started, but then we got on a long side-track w/in the city.  Is there a particular sort of game/scenario you'd like to play with Bran?
> 
> Here's why I ask...  One of the things I like to do with these sorts of games is continue to flesh out my homebrew world.  For example, Swift Rock Bay didn't even _exist_ IMC until this last game happened, and now its a "fixture," and it includes elements that we came up with during our game.  So if there is a particular type of game you'd like... exploratory, dungeon or wilderness, city based, etc.. there are elements of my homebrew that we can use and expand upon, and you players help me expand and flesh out things about my homebrew I didn't know about until we do it.
> 
> So... what I'm saying is that I'm open for pretty much anything.  Whatcha think?




A long side-track, but a fun one eh? It's really too bad the player of Marisa isn't returning. The synergy we had was great . 

Well, to tell you the truth, I'm open as well . Sorry not being to hepful, but you could really roll a die to determine where we go from here. I just want to play. For continuity's sake, though, we can continue the current adventure and pretend like the other guys never existed. You know, start with the SRM sailing off, or a day before for the other people. Better yet, we can pretend that there were some explosives that were not found and the SRM did get blown up, but somehow I survived.

Truth is, I'd like to stay level 3, but I can drop Bran down to level 2 if you want it that way. I just want some continuity for Bran, since there is that chance, you know?

Where do we go from there? Who knows.


----------



## reddist (Jun 2, 2006)

Hmm... one obvious thing would be to start with a group of PCs landing on the Island the SRM was originally heading for...  and then we could get into the "exploratory/wilderness" think I had originally planned way back when.  

I might do that.


----------



## Animus (Jun 25, 2006)

Any update reddist? I'm still with you .


----------



## reddist (Jul 15, 2006)

Yo Animus!

Okay, long story and if yer ever in KC you can buy me a beer and I'll tell ya about it. 

TONIGHT I am working on drafting some game related material to ressurect this game.  *IF* we want to stick with this, my thought is this....

I shipwreck you.  If anyone else is listening to this thread and want to try to pick this game back up, now would be the time to speak up!  Otherwise, we send out a call to new players, and they would be the survivors who find themselves on shipwrecked and stranded on a beach with you.

If you do NOT want to specifically stick with THIS game, let me know and we can explore something else.  Bran is perfectly viable in other situations I think, and I actually had a lot of fun with the more "city" oriented game, despite the orginal intent of the SRM's expedition.

So I give you a choice, if you're willing to stick with me... either the SRM's expedition was a bust and you returned to Swift Rock Bay empty handed, or you DID find something, though it was not quite what you expected...


----------



## Animus (Jul 15, 2006)

Bring it on! The thought of returning empty handed appeals to me. I don't think Mr. Ego deals with failure too well...


----------

